# Dragging back feet...now rearing...help?



## DoratheExplora (3 January 2018)

Hi all, 

I was just wanting to know what others thoughts/ experiences are on my 6 years old ISH mare current behaviours ...I've been reading horror stories  

Before I start we have had the saddle fitter out (fits fine), back lady due Sunday (earliest possible) and vet after back lady. 

So, about three or four weeks ago we noticed our mare has started dragging her back toes, although she's never been a big mover anyway. She has always been barefoot and farrier trimmed her about three weeks ago. Then about 12days ago she started threatening to rear but only when near the gate out of the school, it begins with refusing to move forward - So we put it down to naughtiness and wanting to leave. However, Saturday she had me off after her second full blown rear (next to the gate) after refusing to move forward and again Sunday in the indoor school (not near the exit) with a bucking fit (a first for her) whilst the saddle fitter was with us - saddle fits fine and we trust our saddler as do many others. This rearing/ threatening to rear occurs about 10/ 15minutes into a session.... but not every time, some evenings she works lovely with no hiccups at all!

Fast forward to today and I get her out to lunge after two days off and after 10minutes in she goes up, twice, to the point where I thought she was going to go over or in fact go for me! This has never happened, she was only in a cavesson and walking/trotting loosely round, pretty much doing as she pleases....dragging her back toes still. 

Now my mare is not a nasty or has ever been a particularly naughty horse, in fact she is lovely - very sweet natured, laid-back, takes her confidence from you, follows her humans everywhere type, but still very responsive to aids. This is all very out of character.

She isn't out at the moment (sigh) but gets hand walked in a morning and worked most evenings. Although I'm only hand walking her in the evening until I know more.

Back pain? Naughtiness? Both? ...Wants to be out in the field?

I know I'll hopefully get answers from the back lady and vet. But any thoughts or similar experiences are welcomed, as well as ideas as to what I should be doing in the mean time (not stressing?!).  

Thanks.


----------



## be positive (3 January 2018)

She sounds similar but more expressive to a mare I had here at livery last year who got worse in the colder weather although she did get turned out daily, she had mild PSSM, being shut in 24/7 with limited exercise will exacerbate the symptoms and 10 mins into exercise would be when the muscles start to feel sore, it can be intermittent, symptoms vary, toe dragging is definitely one of many and are often overlooked if they are not tying up fully, something to run past the professionals if there is nothing more obvious.


----------



## ester (3 January 2018)

Pain not naughtiness, fast onset and repeatable on the lunge, something hurts somewhere. Even more so with the toe dragging, I'd get the vet on board asap and start working her up as there is a whole list of possibilities.


----------



## TheMule (3 January 2018)

I would take to the vet for a full work-up asap


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 January 2018)

TheMule said:



			I would take to the vet for a full work-up asap
		
Click to expand...

This^^^^^.
I wouldn't bother with the back lady, who can't do anything extra to the vet investigations.


----------



## paddi22 (3 January 2018)

my exracer did that, and it was sacroiliac issues, he also was diagnosed with sciatica later down the line. he would drag his hinds walking across a field. sometimes riding he would be fine, then suddenly do full blown rears


----------



## hopscotch bandit (5 January 2018)

DoratheExplora said:



			Hi all, 



So, about three or four weeks ago we noticed our mare has started dragging her back toes, although she's never been a big mover anyway.
		
Click to expand...

When you say dragging do you mean clipping her toes on the surface when she moves so it makes a cloud of dust rather than actually dragging the actual toe and hoof across a surface?

If its the first then this is sometimes a sign of spavin.  If you are lunging her you are putting increased pressure on her joints on a circle and if you are lunging her in a lunging aid (as most people seem to these days) she will be rearing because you are asking her to work from behind which hurts. Like the others say, get a full lameness workup. It will be more cost effective in the long run and you can be proactive and get her treatment quicker.

look at this video at 1.20 to see what I mean  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq1czxdAyTI


----------



## Goldenstar (7 January 2018)

It&#8217;s a classic onset of hock spavins but it could be a lot of things .
I agree with those who said ditch the back lady and get the vet ASAP .


----------



## vanrim (8 January 2018)

Exactly like my mare. She had gastric ulcers.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (8 January 2018)

Any update DoraTheExplora?? Did you cancel the back lady or did she come out in the end?


----------

